# Water Dragon Viv



## masivemike (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi im looking for someone to give me a price on building a vivarium for a water dragon i want it around 5ft tall 3ft long and 2ft deep!
if anyone could get in touch that would be great.
Cheers Mike


----------



## andrew g (Jan 11, 2010)

hello i custom build reptiles viv so what ever you want i can do,my tanks are GRP lined the humidity and dampness of a tropical setup does not effect the tank and can allow for some of most far out water features ever, from ponds to full blown running rivers. u can take a look at my pictures on my profile.give us a bell after 5.30 if your interested my number is 07894901477!! look forward to hearing from you..


----------



## johnandshaz (Oct 1, 2009)

i have a 5x4x2 for sale pic of it is in my albums!!!!! Give me ring mike!!! 07513815864


----------

